# Survey Results 2021



## Looksmax (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey guys,

Here are the results for the survey sent a few weeks ago.

Click here to open the image in a new tab.

Otherwise, click the image below to enlarge, then click again to zoom in.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## defaya (Feb 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Feb 26, 2021)

Dn rd


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 26, 2021)

larpers.me


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## DharkDC (Feb 26, 2021)

muh 90% of the forum is over 6'4


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 26, 2021)

what's the point ? 50% of answer are from greycel who never post.
You should send the survey to ppl who have a least 100 post


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 26, 2021)

*So many shitskins larping as white*


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 26, 2021)

larps me


----------



## Terminator2009 (Feb 26, 2021)

didnt read but i love looksmax


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 26, 2021)

Face is everything said:


> *So many shitskins larping as white*
> View attachment 1009474


cope , you can't accept that cumskins come here to rot


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Feb 26, 2021)

TIL you can write comments in shitty mod posts while being banned


----------



## Bobelbrah (Feb 26, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> muh 90% of the forum is over 6'4
> View attachment 1009392


Sarcasm, or skipped math class?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 26, 2021)

realtime said:


> TIL you can write comments in shitty mod posts while being banned


i suspect u of being an alt lol


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Feb 26, 2021)

Proex said:


> i suspect u of being an alt lol


I'm not bruh why does everyone think I'm an alt? I tried making an alt after some nigger penis made a post about how he had 2 alts and got banned for 24hr


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 26, 2021)

larps me


realtime said:


> I'm not bruh why does everyone think I'm an alt? I tried making an alt after some nigger penis made a post about how he had 2 alts and got banned for 24hr


he's @Won'tStopNoodling alt


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 26, 2021)

@Won'tStopNoodling


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Bobelbrah (Feb 26, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> View attachment 1009814
> View attachment 1009815


Most user still live with their parents and studies, or maybe works part time. The question may also be a little ambiguous for young adults who grew up middle class or higher, but are in the beginning of their careers, for example.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 26, 2021)

JFL at the height


----------



## brainded (Feb 26, 2021)

take your guesses 👀
@Wallenberg


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 26, 2021)

Seems like a significant portion of those participating in the survey don’t post on here, the greycels, essentially. 

Which is why the results of the survey might seem odd in comparison to the anecdotes you read from the (minority of) users here who _do_ post often.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 26, 2021)

brainded said:


> View attachment 1009901
> 
> take your guesses 👀
> @Wallenberg


Omg looksmaxer waifu we can measure our ratios after sex


----------



## Stare (Feb 26, 2021)

Only 7% indian?


----------



## Zias (Feb 26, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> View attachment 1009814
> View attachment 1009815


Income doesn't directly correlate to social class u braincel


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 26, 2021)

I can't see shit you pencil dicked geek


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 26, 2021)

@DharkDC @Gazzamogga @BIGDICCJIM @Face is everything @youngmaxxing @Proex @looksmaxxer234 @MoeZart @Hozay @EreptileDysfunction @rightfulcel @OOGABOOGA @xefo69 

it should be 90% above average, something is off


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 26, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 1010859
> 
> 
> @DharkDC @Gazzamogga @BIGDICCJIM @Face is everything @youngmaxxing @Proex @looksmaxxer234 @MoeZart @Hozay @EreptileDysfunction @rightfulcel @OOGABOOGA @xefo69
> ...


Soft measurements obviously.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 26, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 1010859
> 
> 
> @DharkDC @Gazzamogga @BIGDICCJIM @Face is everything @youngmaxxing @Proex @looksmaxxer234 @MoeZart @Hozay @EreptileDysfunction @rightfulcel @OOGABOOGA @xefo69
> ...


.me’s average dick size is 8 inches


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 26, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 1010859
> 
> 
> @DharkDC @Gazzamogga @BIGDICCJIM @Face is everything @youngmaxxing @Proex @looksmaxxer234 @MoeZart @Hozay @EreptileDysfunction @rightfulcel @OOGABOOGA @xefo69
> ...


Must be the 2021 influx of eugenes and the exodus of forum chads


----------



## Deleted member 3771 (Feb 26, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Brutal. Ethnics, Muslims & curries don't even make half the user base. Jfl at all these accusations


tbh i agree most members are white but it is usually indian low inhib to ask for rating the most with title like ' Can i become a model , i have hunter eye ' when they are literally 2 psl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 27, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> muh 90% of the forum is over 6'4
> View attachment 1009392


Even those results are a larp aswell lol.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 27, 2021)

reminder that the new react emotes are still sub par to the originals and you should do a survey on that now


----------



## AcneScars (Feb 27, 2021)

brainded said:


> View attachment 1009901
> 
> take your guesses 👀
> @Wallenberg


@Adriana Lima is a foid 99.9%


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 27, 2021)

Patient A said:


> reminder that the new react emotes are still sub par to the originals and you should do a survey on that now


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @Adriana Lima is a foid 99.9%


@Adriana Lima is that true


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> @Adriana Lima is that true


he pmd me his hairy legs


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> he pmd me his hairy legs


too bad


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> @Adriana Lima is that true


zero% foid


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 27, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> zero% foid


Imagine if you were the real Adriana Lima who learned of the blackpill after descending with age and now browses here cuz she knows it's over for her.


----------



## thecel (Feb 28, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> View attachment 1009814
> View attachment 1009815



Teens


----------



## thecel (Feb 28, 2021)

Patient A said:


> reminder that the new react emotes are still sub par to the originals and you should do a survey on that now


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 28, 2021)

StressShady said:


> and who the FUCK voted female?


me


----------



## StressShady (Feb 28, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> me


You think you're funny, huh?


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 28, 2021)

StressShady said:


> You think you're funny, huh?


yes


----------



## disillusioned (Feb 28, 2021)

So almost a full half of the forum is 6+ft tall? Height copers brutally checkmated.


----------



## pizza (Feb 28, 2021)

probably i an the unique disable here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

who are these fakecels


----------



## Drugmaxxing (Mar 1, 2021)

wasn't there a question on mbti type?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Mar 4, 2021)

JFL


----------



## AlphaDude (Mar 5, 2021)

I expected similiar results. Except most of the forum being 6'3+ 
Also didn't expect Europeans to lead, I thought there would be more shitskins and North Americans.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Mar 5, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> I expected similiar results. Except most of the forum being 6'3+
> Also didn't expect Europeans to lead, I thought there would be more shitskins and North Americans.


You do have a lot of shitskins, they just happen to live in Europe and North America most of the time


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 11, 2021)

SO MANY LIES jfl at this survey


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Mar 12, 2021)

*crazy shit ngl*


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Mar 15, 2021)

IncelsBraincels said:


> *crazy shit ngl*
> View attachment 1037563


female quota NOW


----------

